# Got my Serger!!



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Hubby picked up my serger yesterday. I gave $35.00, sight unseen for it. It has all the accessories with it. The manual. It looks like new. It says "Dressmaker" on the bottom right. It has four cone holders. The manual says Model 928. I have been trying to find it on the internet, but no results. Is it really old, or am I just looking in the wrong place?? It has a carry case with it, and dust cover. Looks like it was never used. I am tied up pretty tight all week, so can just set it in the floor and look at it right now, but maybe next week, I can start playing with it for sure. Can anyone tell me where to find more info on it? I am striking out on the internet. Will post picture of her later on. Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Here's where you can get a manual for a Nelco model 928 serger. It shows a drawing of the serger, might see if it looks like yours? 

http://www.mastersewusa.com/infonelco_928.html

Here is where someone is reqeusting on Google for a "Nelco Dressmaker" manual (although different model), so it sounds like yours may be a Nelco.

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=nelco+dressmaker&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=[/ame]

The only other mention I could find of a model 928 serger was a JC Penney, but could never actually find any pictures, manuals or parts to verify it. Sorry I couldn't be more help!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Does the plate that has the serial number on it have a name? That is where a lot of machines have the name there.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Good luck w/ your serger. I love mine.


----------

